
Hashtagtodo service is shutting down anyone have a alternative - jdabb
Looks like a simple app but definitely useful i been using it for months now. I am sad to see it go not sure how hard it would be to continue a service like this anyone have options.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;url?sa=t&amp;rct=j&amp;q=&amp;esrc=s&amp;source=web&amp;cd=1&amp;cad=rja&amp;uact=8&amp;ved=0ahUKEwjKn6i_2pPLAhVCwj4KHfHwAKUQFggcMAA&amp;url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.hashtagtodo.com%2F&amp;usg=AFQjCNE8s52I9z7mVSCOAX7RP0z9oscchg&amp;sig2=yzBDrzWVx0aFVhiI_MJpLA&amp;bvm=bv.115339255,d.cWw
======
jdabb
sorry here is a direct link to their site
[https://www.hashtagtodo.com/index.html](https://www.hashtagtodo.com/index.html)

